# Gopro pole recommendations



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

So i am finally going to get a Gopro. The new 5 Black now covers pretty much what i wanted (stabilization, playback screen and built in waterproofing). Well actually my wife already bought it for my birthday, just waiting to get it :grin:

So now i want a pole for it. Has anyone used the new 3-way pole for snowboarding? How does it hold up? What about the immitation ones on Amazon etc?

Or is the straight twist-to-lock pole still the recommended choice for rigidity? 

I would hope to be able to stick it in my pocket when not filming (i.e. most of the time) so i'd like something under 10" if possible.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

tokyo_dom said:


> ... so i'd like something under 10" if possible.


If I had a dollar for every time a young lady told me that while in college...

Anywho, this is what I use and it works well:


https://shop.gopole.com/products/reach


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Feb 2, 2017)

My buddy got an imitation 3-way on amazon and says it's absolute trash.

This guy uses the legit 3-way and I figure if it's good enough for his demands... it's good enough for most anyone:


----------



## MisterNarwhal (Dec 6, 2016)

Never tried a 3 way, but I use this: https://www.amazon.com/Selfie-Monopod-Camera-Accessories-Bluetooth/dp/B00LUFLG20?psc=1&SubscriptionId=AKIAJKEX2RRWDX52T6TA&tag=bestselfie-20&linkCode=xm2&camp=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B00LUFLG20

It is solid as far as stability goes, but doesn't meet you "pocket sized" criteria. You could always just go for a handlebar mount...(skip to 1:13)


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

MisterNarwhal said:


> Never tried a 3 way


You should give it a try, broaden your horizons. Be selective, though, and make sure it's F-F-M.


----------



## MisterNarwhal (Dec 6, 2016)

ctoma said:


> You should give it a try, broaden your horizons. Be selective, though, and make sure it's F-F-M.


Just lobbing softballs over here. I was wondering who would take it...


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

3-ways, having trouble taking more than 10", i guess i should have guessed where this thread would go...



BuckarooBanzai said:


> My buddy got an imitation 3-way on amazon and says it's absolute trash.


But thanks, i was actually looking at an imitation one, since the original is near $100. There goes that idea!

Seems i will stick with the twist and lock pole for now. There are plenty more accessories to spend money on right now (batteries, micro SD card, carry case)

Stoked to start recording my shitty snowboarding!


----------



## Nocturnal7x (Mar 6, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ST1Y2QU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I have only used it on 3 outings so far but so far so good. Pretty decent length. Collapses and extends easily. Cheap.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks. I ended up with this for now: https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B01FJJ5Y4I
Its short, but hoping the wide angle lens will make up for it. For that price i can throw it out once i figure out what i really want.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Handle bar mount and some viagra.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

For anyone interested in a more environmentally friendly solution I'm proud to present the Stick-E-Stick. For a small monthly subscription you are able join our rental scheme and take your pick from our wide range of totally organic and vegan friendly action cam poles.*

Check out sponsored rider Ryan Knapton using our base model with the new patented twigless technology:








*Full range available a most major resorts.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

What on earth is a three way?


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

What are you trying to film with it? If you plan on doing pov or follow type stuff that small handle will work fine. You do need to be very close to the person you are filming if doing the follow thing. If you want to do selfie style stuff you need a longer pole.

I just got the Goscope boost plus about a week ago. Here is a short clip with it fully extended. I believe that makes it 44 inches.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Can't get the video to load for some reason. Here's a pic from it to get an idea of the field of view with the camera over 4 ft away from you if you include the reach of your arm.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

snowangel99 said:


> What on earth is a three way?


Do you have a hot friend that can join in for a demonstration?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

This one https://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=968626&gclid=CNmOxKOZ1tICFUKUfgodCccJZA&is=REG&ap=y&c3api=1876%2C92051677682%2C&A=details&Q=


----------



## MisterNarwhal (Dec 6, 2016)

snowangel99 said:


> What on earth is a three way?


And there goes the thread....:hijack:


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

snowangel99 said:


> What on earth is a three way?


Sorry to be boring, but its Gopro's camera pole:









Bummer to hear the pole might not be long enough. Well i will see how i go this weekend. At worst it will be useful as a compact handle for filming others. 44" sounds like it will affect balance somewhat on jumps.

Also Tim Humphrey's videos seem to show that even just a handle is enough to get some good looking clips:
https://onboardmag.com/features/talking-points/shoot-perfect-footage-gopro-tips.html/2
He uses a Gopole grenade grip.


Btw, finally got to open my present yesterday (the gopro) and damn its pretty cool. Not sure whats up with that Frame latch though, sliced my thumb open trying to get it out. Way tighter than i can imagine it needs to be.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Yeah so the short twist and lock one is a little too short. Not bad, it does either clip the board or my head when holding it at arms length. Looking at the longer pole now.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

tokyo_dom said:


> Yeah so the short twist and lock one is a little too short. Not bad, it does either clip the board or my head when holding it at arms length. Looking at the longer pole now.


Really? How short is it? What was your settings on?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Rogue said:


> Really? How short is it? What was your settings on?


Just remember, the bigger you are, the longer a selfie stick you need. I need one that is like 8' long if I want to get my board, body, head and some background in the shot. lol


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I have a 3way and a twist lock pole. The 3 way is nice if you don't want the pole in the frame, but it is true that it is not very long. I almost always use the longer pole. Plus my pole has the remote holder which is super handy.


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

I have the gopro 3 way and it's fucking shit. It may be because I'm too big (6'4), but I'm thinking of trying out a helmet mount this weekend. In my experience POV footage is 100x better than shitty gopro selfie stick footy. Thoughts?


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

coloradodirtbag said:


> I have the gopro 3 way and it's fucking shit. It may be because I'm too big (6'4), but I'm thinking of trying out a helmet mount this weekend. In my experience POV footage is 100x better than shitty gopro selfie stick footy. Thoughts?


I hate watching POV footage. Plus mounting on the top of your head makes you look like a fucktarded teletubby, at least side mount it.


----------



## MisterNarwhal (Dec 6, 2016)

coloradodirtbag said:


> I have the gopro 3 way and it's fucking shit. It may be because I'm too big (6'4), but I'm thinking of trying out a helmet mount this weekend. In my experience POV footage is 100x better than shitty gopro selfie stick footy. Thoughts?


POV isn't my favorite, but I don't hate it. I tend to prefer selfie stick in the rear hand facing forward. Unless there's a ton of pow. Then pass it to the front hand to capture those face shots!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

The bad thing about a selfie stick is learning the balance for spinning and riding tougher terrain. My son hates it. He will do it but has a hard time landing smoothly with it off of drops and spins. Also doesn't like it in the trees. The helmet or goggle mount is easier for him.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

All this talk of size of poles and three ways is so confusing. I need photos....

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Ok so the pole i have is this: https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B01FJJ5Y4I
49cm extended, about 20" i guess. Its small enough when folded down that it fits in my pocket with the gopro attached.

And this is the footage i get with superwide (pretty sure thats what it was set to)




(All i did was attach all footage to together - not exactly thrilling viewing)

My last action cam (JVC) had much narrower FOV for sure - it wouldnt get that much in even with a 40" pole, but this one is just a little bit too short.


----------



## MisterNarwhal (Dec 6, 2016)

snowangel99 said:


> All this talk of size of poles and three ways is so confusing. I need photos....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


I think most of us are interested in videos.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

So, I'm an idiot. 2.7k (regular) is far from the widest FOV. I read that Tim Humphreys uses [email protected] since it's nice and wide. Tried it out and sure enough, I get a whole bunch more in the frame. So I will try that next time (hopefully I get one more chance to go)


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Lol like I said.....I'm the GoPro pole queen , I know dis stuff !


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Then there is also the stabilization, which takes another 10% off the FOV. 

Is stabilization needed for snowboard stuff? Or not so much. Its quite a noticeable difference when doing normal handheld filming


----------

